# The Story Of My First Squirrel



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

my young son wrote this yesterday, and I re-typed it to post here (youthful spelling and grammar errors included) - thought some might enjoy.

The Story Of My First Squirrel

So heres my story. So my dad woke me up at 6:30 in the morning so we could hunt. I grabed all my clothes and my grandpas shotgun. We drove over to my dads friends house whose name is Mike. So first we talked to Mike for a little bit and then we went hunting. He had a nice woods it was hilly and had a lot of trees just what we want. So we went down the hill and then it got flat then we went to something like a hunting treehouse. So we went up in the treehouse there were a bunch of windows that we opened. So we just sat there and waited. It was freezing cold in there. So we kept on waiting and finally something came it wasent a squirrel it was a deer. I was so eager to shoot it but my dad told me not to. After the deer left the squirrels started to come out there were about 20 from a far distance but the gun cant shoot that far. So we waited to see if they would come closer. Then in one window I saw a squirrel sitting right in front of me about 10 ft away. I pulled the hammer back but I didnt fire cause I was afraid the gun would hit my shoulder really hard when I fired. Me and my dad were really disappointed and I said I am going to fire the next time. So we just kept on waiting and we spotted another one on the ground my dad saw it I went over to the window but I didnt see it. So I just fired because I dident want dad to be mad at me. I missed it. So we just kept on waiting and about 20 minutes later my dad said we had to leave. I was very disipointed but I listened. So we were walking up to the car all of a sudden we saw a squirrel in range. But he was in the bushes so it was a hard shot. Then all of a sudden he went up a tree and there was a little limb up in the tree. I pulled the hammer back then he went out on the limb and he was a dead duck. I was so happy that I got her. We said a quick prayer and toke a couple photos then we left to go home. The end.


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations to your son, and a fine story to boot!! Maybe an early start to writing career?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That&#8217;s fantastic. That&#8217;s one of those things you file away in a safe and pull out from time to time to read, and smile.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, my son is 22 now, I can picture him saying the same things. What a great story, treasure it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Have any pics? Thanks for sharing. That's a special story. How old is your son?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Story


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great story, maybe some day he can read it to your Grandson.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Great story. I really enjoyed it. I can only hope my daughters enjoy the outdoors.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Great story. Congratulations! my son wrote the same type of story for a school assignment about our first hunting trip. He's a lot older now but I pull it out and read it every now and than. It brings back great memories. If this is his first harvest, (even if it's not) check out the ODNR website for the "My First Harvest Certificate"


----------

